# Free mag and Magloader w/ P99 Purchase



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Forgot about this until today... It's still going on. Here is the link:

http://www.waltheramerica.com/firearms/p99qa.cfm

Look on the right side of that page for the link...


----------



## awall (Jun 15, 2006)

I sent off for mine 3 weeks ago, havn't heard from them yet.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

It took a little while to get those free bags S&W was giving away w/ a purchase...

Anyway, I sent mine off today...


----------



## CliffBurton (Jun 1, 2006)

I recieved my free magazine and loader today. I sent away for it on June 14th or 15th. Only had to wait about 15 days, thats not too bad at all.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Appreciate the update. Once I get mine, I'll have 8 mags for my SW99/P99  :smt071


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

Got mine yesterday, looks like they started shiping them in batches..


----------



## awall (Jun 15, 2006)

I got mine on Saturday with mag loader. I have the P99c and the mag has the extra finger grip on it. Took about 3 weeks.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Just got mine today - woohoo!!! - Now, I can load up 115 rounds between all my mags


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I need me some more mags - I don't have enough


----------

